# [Horde][Dun Morogh] <Endgegner> GERMAN - Ulduar 13/14 - 6/9 HM



## Girgrik (13. August 2009)

Aka'Magosh und guten Tag allerseits,

 wir wenden uns hiermit an alle deutschen Gilden, die im Moment Probleme mit dem Sommerloch haben und alle motivierten Einzelspieler, die auf der Suche nach einer Herausforderung sind, die sich über das Spiel und den Raid hinaus erstreckt.
 Unsere Gilde Endgegner gibt es jetzt seit etwa über vier Jahren, und wir wollen sicherstellen, dass wir mindestens weitere vier, hoffentlich noch mehr grandiose Jahre vor uns haben. 

 Am 2. Juli 2005 gründeten wir die Gilde Endgegner und avancierten schnell zu einer Institution auf unserem Server, die sich regelmäßige Wettrennen um Server First Kills mit der Allianz lieferte, während auf Seitens der Horde unangefochtene Dominanz durch uns herrschte.

 Endgegner wird durch einen Gildenrat geführt, der alle drei Monate neu gewählt wird, um eine aktive und verlässliche Gildenführung zu gewährleisten, die nicht auf den Schultern einer Einzelperson lastet. Das bedeutet auch, dass jeder der sich einbringt und zu unserer Gildenkultur passt, sich sehr wahrscheinlich in kurzer Zeit in verantwortungsvoller Position wiederfinden wird und die Möglichkeit erhält, an der Gilde, unserer Zukunft und Fortschritt mitzuarbeiten.

 Bisher hat das Konzept außerordentlich gut funktioniert und war einer der Kernaspekte unseres lang währenden Erfolges. In letzter Zeit hat sich die Situation aber leider etwas zum Negativen gewendet. Einige verlässliche Spieler haben sich entschieden, sich mehr dem Real Life zu zuwenden, andere verschieben ihre Prioritäten, und vor allem macht sich das Sommerloch stark bemerkbar.

 Diese Geschehnisse und der manchmal halb gare Ersatz auf den wir bei Abgängen zurückgreifen mussten, haben einen nicht zu leugnenden Eindruck in der Qualität des Raids hinterlassen. Daher ist nun endgültig die Zeit gekommen, die Veranstaltungen wieder auf alte Höhen zu bringen: und das ist der Grund, warum genau wir EUCH suchen!

 Ihr müsst Willens sein, mit uns zusammen an unserer Gilde Endgegner zu arbeiten und eine zukunft zu schaffen. Wir haben extrem engagierte Leute, die alles tun, um genau dies zu erreichen. Aber alle Mühen sind vergebens, wenn im Hintergrund kein solider Raid existiert.

 Es wird mit Sicherheit holprig und herausfordernd, aber endgültig werden wir alle besser dastehen als je zuvor. Ihr seid nicht nur ein gesichtsloses Mitglied einer beliebigen Gilde, sondern Teil von etwas, dem Ihr nicht nur die Umkehr ermöglicht habt und nicht nur rosige Zeiten durchlebt hattet. Ihr seid Teil von etwas Besonderem.

 Solltest Du tatsächlich bis hier durchgehalten haben, und Dich nicht in die Arme einer Gilde geflüchtet haben, bei der alles läuft wie im Schlaraffenland. Wo es Epics zum Frühstück und rosa Ponnies für jeden gibt; dann wollen wir Dich auf jeden Fall kennen lernen. Und wie gesagt: Das gilt nicht nur für Einzelpersonen, sondern auch für andere Gilden, denen es ähnlich geht. Im Moment denken wir über alle Optionen nach.

 Was wir auf jeden Fall bieten: bis zu 5 Raids pro Woche (Ulduar 13/14 - 4/9 HM) und obwohl der Progress in letzter Zeit zwar stagniert, werden diese Bosse recht schnell und zuverlässig gelegt. Darüber hinaus ist die Gilde groß und aktiv genug, um alle anderen Aktivitäten im Spiel fast rund um die Uhr zu ermöglichen.

 Abgesehen von den Dingen, die schon erwähnt wurden, sind Euer Können und Spielgeschick äußerst maßgeblich. Wir suchen Leute, die uns wieder in die Spur bringen und daher solltet Ihr natürlich außergewöhnlich gut sein. Gut spielen allein reicht natürlich auch nicht, von daher ist eine zuverlässige Anwesenheit ein weiterer extrem wichtiger Punkt für uns.

 Wenn ihr immer noch interessiert seid, sprecht uns auf Dun Morogh an oder besucht unser Forum unter http://forum.endgegner.eu.

 Vielen Dank fürs Zuhören und viel Spaß im Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creep (15. August 2009)

Gute Gilde, mit netten und sehr motivierten Gamern, die seit Molten Core-Zeiten um Serverfirstkills mit fighten. Das ich Teil der Gilde bin, hat mit meiner Meinung nichts zu tun "hust"

Unbedingt mal ins Forum reinschnuppern, wenn jemand da draussen aktuell eine Gilde sucht !


----------



## berti2 (15. August 2009)

Wärt ihr zwei monate früher angekommen, hätt ich mich gemeldet.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Uns/meiner momentanen Raidgilde geht es ähnlich wie euch, wir haben leider in diesem Sommer Gute und wichtige spieler verloren, ich bin selber zwar relativ neu in dieser gilde
jedoch ist mir etwas aufgefallen: Wir hatten 1en Monat lang keinen neuen HM down, viele alte Hasen haben sich verabschiedet, neue sind nachgekommen, am anfang lief es schlecht doch jetzt haben wir in den letzten 2 IDs
3 Hms geschafft( wenn ihrs genau wissen wollt: In der ersten ID Council und Vezzax, in der momentanen ID Thorim).

Was ich sagen will: Ihr werdet neue Member bekommen, sie ausbilden, ein paar werdet ihr wieder aus euren Diensten entlassen und am Ende wird urrplötzlich "alles gut".

Genaueres über das sag ich euch gerne nur möchte ich das nicht so sehr in die öffentlichkeit tragen, gildenname, server, usw kriegt ihr wenn dann per PN sofern ihr danach fragt ;D

Viel glück bei der Membersuche


----------



## Girgrik (16. August 2009)

Vielen dank für die netten worte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: 5/9 HM Down


----------



## CupertinoZwo (17. August 2009)

creep123 schrieb:


> Gute Gilde, mit netten und sehr motivierten Gamern, die seit Molten Core-Zeiten um Serverfirstkills mit fighten. Das ich Teil der Gilde bin, hat mit meiner Meinung nichts zu tun "hust"
> 
> Unbedingt mal ins Forum reinschnuppern, wenn jemand da draussen aktuell eine Gilde sucht !



Aha. Seit MC Zeiten kämpft ihr um Server Firstkills. Ich nehme an ihr habt noch kein einzigen erreicht, sonst hättest du das bestimmt dazu gesagt. Man kann um so viel kämpfen, aber man muss es auch erreichen sonst zählt es net :/


----------



## creep (17. August 2009)

CupertinoZwo schrieb:


> Aha. Seit MC Zeiten kämpft ihr um Server Firstkills. Ich nehme an ihr habt noch kein einzigen erreicht, sonst hättest du das bestimmt dazu gesagt. Man kann um so viel kämpfen, aber man muss es auch erreichen sonst zählt es net :/



Vielen Dank für deinen Einwand. Mir war nicht bewußt, dass man ein wenig Bescheidenheit so negativ interpretieren könnte.

Wenn du dir ein Bild über die Server-Firstkills von Endgegner machen magst, dann kannst du das gerne auf unserer HP tun.

Z.b. hier http://forum.endgegner.eu/showthread.php?t=6087

PS: Vezax HM down und damit 6/9


----------



## berti2 (20. August 2009)

Na hab ichs net gesagt?^^ Einfach ein bisschen abwarten dann geht alles von ganz allein.

Btw mir fällt auf das bei euch mehrere Spieler Buffed.de Klassensprecher sind, wie werd ich das, mir fällt auf das fast nie etwas über Krieger geschrieben wird...^^


----------

